
Geomagnetic Storm Hits Earth - Brendinooo
http://www.weather.com/science/space/news/geomagnetic-storm-hits-earth-june
======
frikk
In Fargo, ND the northern lights not only were visible, but they stretched
from the northern horizons, past the center of the sky, into the southern sky.
The display lasted hours and were visible from the city.

I've never seen the lights before so it was an experience I'll never forget.

Also, as a note, there seemed to be some kind of "magnetic pole" just south of
the center point in the sky (overhead). It was like there were "waves" that
were blown from the northern horizon, and the "waves" trickled across the sky
and converted into a single distinct point. That point was like a warped
magnetic point, not unlike a shadow cast by shining light through the bottom
of a clear injection molded plastic ball. It was very cool. I'm curious if
that's a common trait of the northern lights?

~~~
e12e
It sounds like you may be describing a "Corona"?

[http://www.webexhibits.org/causesofcolor/4B.html](http://www.webexhibits.org/causesofcolor/4B.html)

~~~
frikk
I think you nailed it. Awesome, thanks!

Although in this case it'd be the reverse -- rays moving into the corona, not
out of it.

------
sevensor
This could have interesting implications for Field Day
([http://www.arrl.org/field-day](http://www.arrl.org/field-day)), pushing
people into the higher frequency bands if the event isn't over by then.

------
joshuahedlund
If you're interested in keeping up with this kind of stuff on a regular basis
(and without the in-your-face advertising as weather.com) check out
[http://spaceweather.com/](http://spaceweather.com/)

~~~
Thorondor
SpaceWeatherLive is another good website for keeping track of aurora news, and
they have an e-mail alert service.

[http://www.spaceweatherlive.com/en/auroral-
activity/kp](http://www.spaceweatherlive.com/en/auroral-activity/kp)

~~~
fokinsean
Also [http://www.solarham.net](http://www.solarham.net) :)

------
andor
How will space weather affect the new satellite internet networks?

~~~
superkuh
Since they will be in low earth orbits the radiation effects will be
significantly less than compared to geosynchronous satellites. They'll be well
within the magnetosphere. As for atmospheric ionization: it won't be a problem
at the multiple GHz frequencies of interest. That really only effects stuff
well under 1 GHz.

------
api
Electricity was crazy in SoCal last night, almost brownout. I wonder if some
long distance lines were shut down preemptively to avoid an incident like the
Northeast.

------
kale
Anyone on CB, 10m, or 6m bands? Was there crazy radio band behavior?

